# software



## uncleal (May 16, 2007)

has anyone heard of a possible software " bug " that prevents the viewsat ultra from locking in a qualty signal ?I am trying to set up a system and I can get a signal of 70 to 80 but zip on the q-meter.thanks in advance


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's more likely that you're looking for a transponder that isn't there or some other problem. On most receivers, signal strength is pretty useless; all that really matters is signal quality.


----------

